# Do a lot of people know the RIASEC model (a career orientation tool)?



## Miaristan (Nov 5, 2021)

Hi,

For those who are interested, the RIASEC model is a psychological tool used to suggest career choices based upon six personality types, thus the Realistic type (interested in physical environments while working with tools), the Investigative type (interested in intellectual themes and in solving complex problems), the Artistic type (interested in creative and unstructured work environments), the Social type (interested in helping and taking care of other people), the Enterprising type (interested in leading and influencing other people), and the Conventional type (interested in working with numbers and data).

For those who would be interested to take tests, I would recommend some of them, such as the CareerExplorer (certainly the best test, but cost at least 40$ per year), but also the one on Truity, but I wonder if you could also recommend some tests related to the six RIASEC codes.

Regarding myself for example, I would obviously be predominantly Artistic since I dislike demanding schedules and don't have a strong work ethic, but I'm very idealistic, creative and novelty-seeking.

Perhaps you could reply to this thread and revealing what are your three most dominant types.

So, have a good evening!


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

100 Thinking
95 Building
91 Creating

Close enough. The other scores (Persuading, Organizing, Helping) were a lot lower.

So they recommend my becoming some kind of scientist or engineer, which can't happen because I'm no good at math. Oh well, just another useless INTP.


----------



## Miaristan (Nov 5, 2021)

islandlight said:


> 100 Thinking
> 95 Building
> 91 Creating
> 
> ...


For me, that may depend upon the tests. Like for the MBTI and Enneagram tests, I suppose there are many RIASEC tests that will be more accurate than others.


----------



## Miaristan (Nov 5, 2021)

@islandlight,

I just checked on Wikipedia, and the engineer job is associated with the Realistic and Investigative types whose you score high, but also with the Conventional type, whose you have had a lower score, suggesting that this is effectively something you should preferably avoid.


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

To be fair, they also mentioned Anthropologist and Archaeologist, which are more my speed. Oh, and Sheet Metal Worker!


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

*That was VERY accurate for me. Almost to my faults. Even checks off on how I approach things in work and life.
1.What are we doing? (Se) 
2.How are we doing it? (Ti) 
3. How can I help you 🤣? (Fe) *


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Yes our junior high used that, but some test with only two dominant types. It was very accurate for me but only one career was recommended to me based on my result, which.... lol. Very helpful at the time.

Thinking, Creating and Building were still my main ones, much hasn't changed. Truity has a great list of careers and one was a match too <3


----------



## lecomte (May 20, 2014)

I am IAS I think with strong Interest in Investigative and Artistic careers


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Surprised me only because I expected thinking to be my top interest.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I took it in college, but it was part of the Strong Interest Inventory.

*AIS

Artistic, Investigative, Social*

My lowest was "Enterprising," unfortunately. 

My "Top Five Interest Areas" was Science, Nature and Agriculture, Religion and Spirituality, Performing Arts, and Visual Art and Design.

Areas of least interest: Management, Military, Marketing and Advertising.

My Top Ten Strong Occupations:
1. University Professor
2. ESL Instructor
3. Musician
4. Translator
5. Technical Writer
6. Photographer
7. Urban and Regional Planner
8. Biologist
9. Librarian
10. Geographer

Personal Style Scales Preferences:
1. You are likely to prefer a balance of working alone and working with people
2. You seem to prefer learning through lectures and books
3. You probably are comfortable both leading by example and taking charge
4. You may dislike taking many risks
5. You probably enjoy the role of independent contributor.

I also used to score ENFP--probably sort of ambiverted.


----------



## Plusless (Aug 19, 2020)

I have some faint memories of doing this test along with an MBTI test in school?

100 Thinking
65 Building
64 Creating

I`m currently studying to become an engineer, and I think it fits me well.


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

100 building
61 thinking
50 helping
44 Persuading
40 organizing
21 creating

Creating score should be higher, the forms of creative expression in the test is not well suited to my type, but I'm quite prolific in creating, just not creating media.

I've scored* I R S*

My career matches my type. My hobbies also match my type, and use different elements of my type that are not used in my career. All my my career roles and major hobbies are explicitly listed in the "career matches". My current role (technical trainer/support) probably matches my type more than other career roles I've had, its pretty much an ideal match.


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

Building 0
Thinking 100
Creating 99
Helping 45
Persuading 13
Organizing 73

So this would be IAC. Investigative, Artistic, Conventional. 

Computer programmer, mathematician, animator, and writer are all there on recommended careers. What's fun is that those are all the subjects I studied in college as a major/minor.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

I have related RIASEC or Holland Codes with the Intelligence Temperament of Memory-oriented, Analysis-oriented, or Logic-oriented:









Holland Occupational Codes and Knowing your primary...


If you know if your primary Intelligence Temperament is Memory, Analysis, or Logic, then it might help you decide on a career path. Memory-based Intelligence: Strong memory with written and spoken material. Takes pleasure in memorizing information. Analysis-based Intelligence: Strong desire...




www.personalitycafe.com






*Holland Code Type**Job examples**Intelligence Temperament**Social *teachers, coaches, trainers, therapists and nursesMemory-primary Analysis-secondary*Conventional *clerks, inspectors, testers, weighers, recordkeeper, assistantsMemory-primary Logic-secondary*Enterprising *customer relations or service representative, supervisor, manager, promoter or salesperson, officer, examiner or investigator, plannerAnalysis-primary Memory-secondary*Artistic*designer, artist, dancer or actor, musician or singer, photographer, editors, choreographers, composers, news analyst and reporter, creative writer or poet, modeller and animatorAnalysis-primary Logic-secondary*Investigative *technologists, technicians, operators, mechanical engineer, computer engineers, computer scientistLogic-primary Analysis-secondary*Realistic*operators, workers, laborers and helpers, drivers, technologists and technicians, engineers and scientists, surgeonLogic-primary Memory-secondary

It's also clear to see secondary and tertiary Holland Codes using the Intelligence Temperament. For example, an "Artistic" person is Analysis-primary and Logic-secondary, though we can also have Analysis-primary and Memory-secondary (Enterprising) being his secondary, and Logic-primary Analysis-secondary (Investigative) being his tertiary.


----------

